# When to clean the nest box...



## VickieB (May 19, 2013)

How often should you clean the nest box out?


----------



## Beachbunny (May 19, 2013)

I usually clean the nest boxes out about a week after mom kindles.
Then when ever they look nasty or smell which depends on litter size and if mom is using the nest box as a bathroom too.


----------



## secuono (May 19, 2013)

I only clean at 2wks, when they start leaving the nest. If it's dirty before then, I wonder if the mom is misusing it.


----------



## VickieB (May 19, 2013)

Thanks! I have one mom who keeps her box very clean, but the other needs to sign up with FlyLady...


----------

